# تسخين السيارة



## مندوب (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 




ماهي فوائد تسخين محرك السيارة ؟
السيارة التي لا يتم تسخينها هل تتعرض لمشاكل ميكانيكية ؟


وشكرا:1:


----------



## commander 15 (24 فبراير 2010)

اخي العزيز ادخل على هذا الرابط لعله يفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175223.html


----------



## سمير شربك (25 فبراير 2010)

أولا : تعريف تسخين المحرك:هو رفع سرعة لفات الموتور RPM عن المستوى الطبيعي لحالة الخمول في المحرك لمدة معينة سواءاً أثناء التوقف أو حتى مع تحرك السيارة
ويظل التسخين لوقت محدد حتى يصل المحرك لنقطة حرارة منتظمة ومناسبة في داخلة 

ثانيا: أسباب وفوائد عملية تسخين المحرك:
1 - عند بدء تشغيل المحرك على البارد (في الصباح) يكون الزيت في قاع حوض الزيت (الكارتير) بارد ثقيل القوام وبالتالي يحدث ما يسمى الإحتكاك الجاف وهو ما يسارع من تآكل المحرك
ولتجنب ذلك يتم رفع سرعة المحرك وبالتالي تسخين الزيت حتى يصل لدرجة السيولة التي يبدأ الزيت عندها بالتزييت بفعالية
ملاحظة: بالنسبة للزيوت التخليقية واسعة المدى الحراري (غالية الثمن ويتم تغييرها على مدى طويل 10000 كيلومتر) فإنها في الصباح تكون أسهل وأسرع في الوصول لدرجة الحرارة المثلى للتزييت (تحتاج لوقت تسخين أقل)
ولكنها لا ينصح بإستعمالها مع المحركات القديمة نسبياً في الموديلات القديمة أوذات الكفاءة المنخفضة (موتور تعبان) حتى لو كان الموديل حديث

2 - درجة الحرارة داخل غرفة الإحتراق تكون منخفضة وعند التشغيل في الصباح الباكر تتراوح درجات الحرارة داخلها بين 1200 و 70 درجة مئوية بتوزيع غير منتظم
ونتيجة لأن أغلب أنواع الوقود البترولي (بنزين & ديزل & غاز) تحتوي على نسب متفاوته من عنصر الكبريت
وحيث أن نواتج الإحتراق تحتوي على بخار الماء الذي يتحد مع الكبريت مكوناً حمض الكبريتيك (H2SO4) (ماء النار) وحيث أن درجة حرارة تكثفه هي 110 درجة مئوية وبالتالي يحدث له تكثف لحظي عند إدارة المحرك على البارد (في الصباح الباكر مثلا) لو لم نقم بعملية التسخين
من المعروف عن حمض الكبريتيك أنه آكل للحديد بشدة
ولمنع حدوث ذلك يتم التسخين للمحرك لرفع درجة حرارته عن هذه المنطقة الحرجة بسرعة وكذلك زيادة سرعة لفات المحرك لعدم إعطاء فرصة لماء النار للتكثف ومن ثم للحصول على عمر أطول وكفاءة أعلى للمحرك

وبالطبع مدة التسخين تختلف من محرك لآخر حسب تكنولوجيا التسخين المستخدمة

في المحركات القديمة يتم تسخينها يدوياً بزيادة الضغط على دواسة البنزين عدة دقائق أو بسحب قابس الخانق (الشفاط) لوقت أقل في التسخين

في المحركات الحديثة بالكامل يتم التسخين فيها آلياً عن طريق حساسات للحرارة يتم رفع سرعة لفات الموتور حتى الوصول لدرجة الحرارة المثلى (وتكنولوجيا التسخين الآلي تختلف من ماركة لأخرى)

سؤال كثيراً ما يسأل :
بعض السيارات الحديثة يوصى في دليل المالك بالتحرك فورا عند إدارة المحرك حتى في أوقات الصباح الباكر؟

الإجابة: أن تكنولوجيا التسخين في هذه المحركات تتم آلياً أثناء السير والتوقف على السواء
ولو كانت سيارتك حديثة الإنتاج وبها سخان آلي فعليك بالتحرك بعد التشغيل بمدة تقل عن الدقيقة 
ولكن عليك بالقيادة الهادئة لمسافة بسيطة ثم بعد ذلك تحول للقيادة الطبيعية كما ذكرنا في موضوع سابق (المرأة العجوز )

وكذلك بعض السيارات القديمة بها أداة الخانق ((الشفاط) قابس يتم سحبه في طبلون السيارات القديمة لسهولة التشغيل والتسخين في الصباح الباكر) ومن الممكن سحبه لمسافة قصيرة يدويا والتحرك بالسيارة بهدوء لفترة معينة ثم يتم إرجاعها لموقعها الطبيعي بعض التسخين لمسافة مناسبة
وكما ذكر المتميز دائماcommander 15 الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t175223.html
مفيد حول الموضوع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي سمير ، ودمت مشاركا و متميزا .


----------



## احمد_بدوي (25 فبراير 2010)

عربية زي العربيات الشاهين ملهاش كتيب نعمل اية


----------



## حسن مصطفي احمد (27 فبراير 2010)

الله يجزيك الجنة


----------



## عبدالملك راصع (12 مارس 2010)

الله يخليك على المعلومات المفيده جدا


----------



## عبدالملك راصع (12 مارس 2010)

لوممكن حد يشرح الاشارات الموجوده في طبلون السياره


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
ربنا يجزيك خير عن الملعومات القيمة دى


----------



## أبوأحسان (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ... بوركتم


----------



## ماجد على حسن (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت :::::::::*


----------



## djébabalh (9 يناير 2012)

ببارك الله فيك.


----------

